# Citroen Berlingo Van - Sticky Vinyl Issue



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Hi All,

A friend of mine recently bought an ex-company Berlingo van for his own business. As you'll be able to see in the pics, the van was a mess and even though the vinyl from the previous company had been removed, the oxidation of the paint meant that all the old signwriting was visible and "ghosted" on the bodywork. This was going to be fun! 

The van was treated to a degrease of the engine bay using Megs Super degreaser and APC.
































































The whole car was treated to a mix of APC, Tardis and Iron-X. I didn't know quite how contaminated it was as the paint was dull and rough all over. The pics below show just how well Iron-X is at drawing metallic particles out of the paint. Claying was done with Bilt Hamber using Megs Last Touch as a lube. I took all the side mouldings off the car to ease the machining stage.

















































































































































Now you'll get an idea of the condition of the bodywork and the ghosting left over from the previous vinyl stickers. The paintwork was treated to a mix of 3M FCP on a green 3M pad, Megs 105 on a yellow 3M pad and some 3M Ultrafina. The 50:50's were pretty good. :thumb:



























































































The side mouldings were cleaned with APC and then dressed with Black Wow. Again, the 50:50's show just how faded they were.














































And finally, the van was treated to a layer of 3M marine wax and some Megs Hyper dressing on the arch liners and Megs Endurance gloss on the tyres.



























































































Thanks for getting this far, and thank goodness my car only needs a quick wash today! :lol:

Matt


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Excellent results there


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice turnaround..


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent results, I bet your well pleased. :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent turnaround Matt!


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

that looks fantastic, i always enjoy these kinds of threads the most, something thats been worked hard all its life is revived in a few hours.

kudos to you chap, looks brilliant


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

looks like new now


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks great. How easy are the side mouldings to remove?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding and the old lettering certainly was standing out a mile great work...:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great work


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Blinding result for your mate.


----------



## minimanspk (Sep 29, 2011)

great work took a workhorse and revived it, amazing how many metal particles were found


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

brilliant job on the we van, ive a berlingo myself great we van :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant job.
As good as new.
Well done.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Top job mate!:thumb:

I always keep my Vito in top condition, machine polished last week and coat of wax on.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great result on a van, you would hardly think it was the same vehicle.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

What a result. One of the best i've seen on here.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Warzie8 said:


> Looks great. How easy are the side mouldings to remove?


The side mouldings just pop off with the help of a plastic trim tool. It's a 5 minute job and worth it to get behind them. Much easier to machine without all the plastic in the way.

Thanks for the resurrection by the way guys. Your kind words are appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

VERY GOOD WORK THERE
CERTAINLY DOESNT LOOK LIKE AN X PLATE

YOU WORKED WELL ON THE GHOSTING AND THE WHITE PANELS,BLACK PLASTICS ETC REaLLY LOOK VERY NICE
WELL DONE


so had caps lock on


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow grate tirn around. we got 2 of these in work one white and one green and i would love to have a go at what you have done to them


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Crackinhg job there mate.


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fantastic, always like reading van details, let's see some more vans


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

flippin eck wow what a job.i love to see stuff like this give me a 100 posts like this compared to 1 of some boring aston martin.nice 1 dude


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Fantastic work, Fair play to you


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work and an interesting write up.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it!, great work there looks the biz. What line of work is it going to be used for ?.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

vtaylor78 said:


> Love it!, great work there looks the biz. What line of work is it going to be used for ?.


Thanks. Bit of a thread resurrection going on! The guy is a painter and decorator, so it's full of Sh1te now! :lol:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hate trades people that take no pride in their company vehicles, to me it reflects on the quality of their work. But thats just my view.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

vtaylor78 said:


> I hate trades people that take no pride in their company vehicles, to me it reflects on the quality of their work. But thats just my view.


Absolutely agree. Outwardly, it still looks good, so perhaps I was being unkind to him.  The inside on the other hand..............


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

looks great, can't beat a shiny van every now & again


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

vtaylor78 said:


> I hate trades people that take no pride in their company vehicles, to me it reflects on the quality of their work. But thats just my view.


not really true, if a van is on a building site all day, it cant always be clean, can it? our vans are on fields, foundations and generally always dirty, but we always get contracts...

we clean our vans once every 2 weeks, sometimes on a friday if we get a chance


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent work. More of a rescue job than a detail. Hope he was pleased!


----------

